# Jerusalem Blade's posts (a partial compilation)



## Jerusalem Blade (May 23, 2009)

Dear Christian friends,

I’ve been looking for and collecting these for a while, and am posting them as I recently said I would, for the benefit of those who would like to see a mostly irenic and scholarly presentation of the TR / AV position. I say “mostly irenic” as in some of my earlier postings I was less irenic than now. Irenic does not mean I am softening my position, but rather softening my heart toward dear brothers and sisters who differ with me in textual matters. Hanging out with IFB folks for a while before coming here to PB, I appreciated their bare-knuckled approach to the matter. But _here_ I came into contact with scholarly and godly opponents who protested my approach, as it was their conviction – based upon conscience and scholarship – that they did possess a “legitimate” Bible in the CT versions. I myself address this in the “adequate vs. minute preservation” discussions, and agree with them.

My mature (& present) attitude can be found in the OP of the “Responding to James White of AOMIN” thread. There is coming a time when all sectors of the true church will be afflicted and persecuted, even in the U.S., and we shall need that cement which holds the house of living stones firm and steady while in tribulation: that cement is genuine friendship. While the foundation is Christ in Scripture, and the pillars are sound doctrine in godly churches, friendship in Christ holds it all together – holds _us_ all together.

Bitter souls (whatever side they are on) who indulge in stereotyping, inflammatory slanderous remarks, holding opponents in contempt, not only violate the grace our Lord commands us to show one another (as He sustains us by His undeserved grace), they reveal dire illness of the soul, channeling an infernal root of bitterness that indeed defiles many. Some boards allow such; I hope this board does not allow it to continue, for it has made its mark here (and I’m sorry to say I have participated to some extent in it; I would alter some words of mine, but the threads and posts are locked, and not to be changed). So when you may see harsh words I may have spoken, know that I have repented of this bad attitude.

If we ever find ourselves hidden in a house together, with evil posses outside hunting for us, I want to be known as a friend among friends, all of us in the presence of our mighty Captain, and not as a flaming-tongued disturber of the peace.

Our opponents will sufficiently try our views of Scripture. It is now to them I will give my attention, starting with Ehrman (I am procuring some of his books to study them).

I may add to this list, and I will also note here when I get my website (blog) up (not the PB blog). On my PB blog I will duplicate this post.

In Jesus’ mighty name,

Steve



*Jerusalem Blade’s posts:*


*Answering Alan Kurschner of aomin thread*

http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/answering-alan-kurschner-aomin-24839/#post304894

Hort on early Byz majority: http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/answering-alan-kurschner-aomin-24839/#post307360

Borland essay; Lake, allegation Alexandrian text majority examined: ibid

W&H text not the same as CT/ET per White: http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/answering-alan-kurschner-aomin-24839/#post306418



*Responding to James White of AOMIN thread*

http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/responding-james-white-aomin-44382/



*Johannine Comma thread*

Nolan on 1 John 5:7: http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/johannine-comma-37481/#post465749

Minute vs. adequate preservation: http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/johannine-comma-37481/index2.html#post467490

Pickering on the early history of the text: http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/johannine-comma-37481/index2.html#post467493

Holland on 1 John 5:7: http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/johannine-comma-37481/index2.html#post468225



*Skepticism and doubt toward the Bible thread*

http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/skepticism-doubt-toward-bible-52046/



*KJV / Byz / TR Resources thread*

A lot of material from others, on the internet and hard copy: http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/KJV-byz-tr-resources-53502/



*"Phantom Manuscripts"? thread*

http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/phantom-manuscripts-20851/#post262198




*WCF 1.8 and CT thread*

Extended quote of Letis on Warfield and WCF 1:8: http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/wcf-1-8-ct-40915/index3.html#post510367

and: http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/wcf-1-8-ct-40915/index3.html#post509179

Burgon on Matt 5:22: http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/wcf-1-8-ct-40915/index3.html#post509871

A summing up: http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/wcf-1-8-ct-40915/index5.html#post513835



*KJV-Only Versus Byzantine Superiority thread*

Burgon on John 3:13: http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/KJV-only-versus-byzantine-superiority-20221/index2.html#post270927



*Textual Manuscripts thread*

Lane vs. Steve on Alexandrian/W&H (& Asa – Amon): http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/textual-manuscripts-27898/




*What is the authentic New Testament text? thread:* (A partial list of contents in the OP)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/what-authentic-new-testament-text-15134/#post194921

Quoting Letis’ essay responding to D.A. Carson: http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/what-authentic-new-testament-text-15134/#post199947



CONCERNING ERASMUS (Coats, Cloud, etc): http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/what-authentic-new-testament-text-15134/#post196909

Letis / Borland on Asa and Amon (Matt 1:7, 10 ESV): http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/what-authentic-new-testament-text-15134/#post197418

Kirsopp Lake, “It is hard to resist the conclusion that the scribes usually destroyed their exemplars when they had copied the sacred books.”: http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/what-authentic-new-testament-text-15134/#post198366




*Do Many Scholars Prefer the Majority Text? thread*

Byz priority: http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/do-many-scholars-prefer-majority-text-24589/#post302411



*TTer gone CTer thread* (many posts)

Warfield assertion countered by Lake: http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/tter-gone-cter-16956/#post219226



*History of the KJV and TR thread*

Owen on variants (from Letis): http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/history-KJV-tr-19376/index2.html#post243016


*A History Of The Authorized Version thread*

Extended discussion of the Septuagint starting at post #40: http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/history-authorized-version-31573/#post389900



*Byzantine readings of Paul thread*

http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/byzantine-readings-Paul-32992/

Pickering and Robinson on “no early Byz mss”: http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/byzantine-readings-Paul-32992/#post409938



*Do textual variants give us confidence? thread*

Some posts on the OT text: http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/do-textual-variants-give-us-confidence-22188/#post277212


*Verses omitted from the ESV thread*

Extensive Nolan quote: http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/verses-ommited-esv-24712/#post303785


*Linguistic Superiority between Geneva and KJV? thread*

Links to “Easter” discussions in KJV: http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/linguistic-superiority-between-geneva-KJV-28275/#post343707



*Pascha in Acts 12:4 thread (re “Easter”) thread*

Steve’s input starting in post #10: http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/pascha-acts-12-4-a-46832/


*Defending the Lord's Prayer 1 thread (Matt 6)*

http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/defending-lords-prayer-1-a-27974/#post339309


*Defending the Lord's Prayer 2 thread (Luke 11)*

http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/defending-lords-prayer-2-a-27979/#post339338



*On Gathering Intelligence and Evidence thread*
http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/gathering-intelligence-evidence-14440/


*Why do KJ Only types believe the Westcott and Hort manuscripts are bad? thread* (my first post #14)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/why-do-kj-only-types-believe-westcott-hort-manuscripts-bad-14539/


*pierced/like a lion...need Hebrew help thread*

http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/pierced-like-lion-need-hebrew-help-16007/#post204555



*NASB / ESV Revisions?? thread*

http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/NASB-esv-revisions-14297/#post207878



*THE ASCENDANCY OF THE CRITICAL TEXT thread* (bare-knuckled poem)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/ascendancy-critical-text-15711/



*On Enoch in Jude thread*

http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/Peter-enns-blog-35587/

http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/history-authorized-version-31573/index2.html#post391843



*Colossians 1:14 thread*

http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/colossians-1-14-a-28457/



*Did Lazarus write the Gospel of John? thread* (starting at post #18)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/did-lazarus-write-gospel-john-31034/



*The Occult in the late 19th, early 20th centuries*

http://www.puritanboard.com/f64/occult-late-19th-early-20th-centuries-34386/


*Inspired in Teachings Only? thread*

http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/inspired-teachings-only-35364/




*Biblical Preservation thread* (RE: Tischendorf rescued [Codex Sinaiticus] from a waste basket)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/biblical-preservation-17739/#post223739



*Mark 16:12 thread*

http://www.puritanboard.com/f44/mark-16-12-a-20445/



*John 7:53-8:11 thread*

http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/john-7-53-8-11-a-25089/



*King James Only Movement thread*

http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/king-james-only-movement-36217/



*Verbal Plenary Preservation thread*

Discussion of Reformation texts: http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/verbal-plenary-preservation-21765/

Arians in power for 50 years in Greek empire: http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/verbal-plenary-preservation-21765/#post273656



*Titus 2:13, 2 Peter 1:1, and Granville Sharp thread*

http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/titus-2-13-2-Peter-1-1-granville-sharp-18634/



*Farstad & Hodges Vs. Robinson & Pierpont thread*

http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/farstad-hodges-vs-robinson-pierpont-49200/


*The merits of the A.V. thread*

On Bruce Metzger: http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/merits-v-16705/#post214595


----------



## LawrenceU (May 23, 2009)

That is a lot of work, Steve. Thanks for compiling it in one location.


----------



## JM (May 23, 2009)

Nice work brother, thank you.

Just don't forget to knuckle up once in a while...


----------



## ADKing (May 23, 2009)

A very hearty "Thank you" not only for the posts themselves but for making the more accessible and organized.


----------



## DMcFadden (May 23, 2009)

Brother, you have singlehandedly gotten me to reconsider the teaching of my college and seminary profs on manuscripts. Your powerful arguments and irenic disposition has moved me off my bias in favor of the critical text due to its too-great reliance upon the Alexandrian manuscripts. I am not in your camp supporting the KJV/TR. However, you have given me a whole new respect for the Byzantine mss.

Thank you for your blessing to all of us!


----------



## PresbyDane (May 23, 2009)

Thank you for the work.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (May 25, 2009)

Thanks for your comments, friends!

I couldn't resist listing a few of the Baptism [and some miscellaneous] posts here also!

*Baptism threads*


*John 1:12-13 & baptism revisited thread* (A response to Dr. Bob)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f57/john-1-12-13-baptism-revisited-38633/



This thread went to 7 pages!
*Why I am now a Baptist thread* (11 posts in all, starting with):

http://www.puritanboard.com/f57/why-i-am-now-baptist-32983/#post407616



*A couple of baptism questions thread* (2 posts, starting with):

http://www.puritanboard.com/f57/couple-baptism-questions-40052/#post495668



*Miscellaneous*

Israel has _not_ been replaced by the church


----------



## KSon (May 25, 2009)

Having just left IFB, and having witnessed the 'battles' over the text issue become divisive and a matter of fellowship, I must thank you Elder Rafalsky for the irenic, scholarly tone your posts have taken. A tone such as this must be taken when discussing a topic that has many godly men on either side of it. That is the only way it is truly edifying. Having become used to a tone that had moved away from that of Burgon, Mauro, and Hills, it is refreshing to hear the case for the TR presented without the bombast. Thank you for the work in compiling these links.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm bringing this up into the present as I'm still adding to it (in the first post).


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## Herald (Aug 11, 2009)

Steve,

Thank you for your words in the OP. While I may differ with some of your conclusions, I am in unison with your irenic spirit.


----------



## Robert Truelove (Aug 11, 2009)

Ditto!



Herald said:


> Steve,
> 
> Thank you for your words in the OP. While I may differ with some of your conclusions, I am in unison with your irenic spirit.


----------

